# LR changes not exporting to PS



## KNicholas2 (Apr 21, 2012)

When I make changes (edits) with the sliders in the Develop module of LR4 and then export to PS5, the changes do not show up in PS.  It shows up in PS as the original, unedited raw file.  What am I doing wrong?
Thank yo.

Kim Nicholas


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Kim, it's because you don't have a matching ACR version.  The ACR 6.7 update would get you pretty close http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjou...ng-converter-6-7-available-on-adobe-labs.html  or press Render using Lightroom to make LR render the TIFF/PSD with your settings applied and pass that to PS instead.


----------



## kdeemer (Apr 22, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Kim, it's because you don't have a matching ACR version.  The ACR 6.7 update would get you pretty close http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjou...ng-converter-6-7-available-on-adobe-labs.html  or press Render using Lightroom to make LR render the TIFF/PSD with your settings applied and pass that to PS instead.



I have the same issue, but only with CR2 (Canon G11) Raw files in Lightroom 4. Nikon files work fine. I have ACR 6.7. There is no dialog that gives me the choice to render using the LR engine when sending to CS5. (I used to get that choice when LR detected a mismatch in ACR engines, but no longer)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2012)

If you open a G11 file directly into ACR (i.e. through Photoshop, not Lightroom), will it open correctly?  Which ACR version is listed at the top of the ACR dialog?


----------



## KNicholas2 (Apr 23, 2012)

I installed ACR 6.7 and the export to PS is better but not exactly as I modified in LR. It will still export the ACR  hanged photos to PS as a smart object.  Any ideas?

Thanks

Kim Nicholas


----------



## kdeemer (Apr 23, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you open a G11 file directly into ACR (i.e. through Photoshop, not Lightroom), will it open correctly?  Which ACR version is listed at the top of the ACR dialog?



Yes, it opens normally in CS5 (Camera Raw 6.7 Beta)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 23, 2012)

Once ACR 7 is fully released with CS6, then LR 4.1 will match properly.  We're in that awkward period when things aren't completely in sync.


----------



## WorkingClassHero (Apr 25, 2012)

kdeemer said:


> I have the same issue, but only with CR2 (Canon G11) Raw files in Lightroom 4. Nikon files work fine. I have ACR 6.7. There is no dialog that gives me the choice to render using the LR engine when sending to CS5. (I used to get that choice when LR detected a mismatch in ACR engines, but no longer)



In Preferences click on "Reset all Warning Dialogs"  That should bring back the render using Lightroom option.


----------

